# Juwelen außergewöhnlicher Qualität



## blaaaaah (11. Januar 2009)

3.08

Juwelenschleifen

    * Ein neues Rezept transformiert eine „Gefrorene Kugel“ und einige Juwelen außergewöhnlicher Qualität in einige Juwelen seltener Qualität.


bedeutet 1gefrorene kugel -> einige grüne steine?

findet ihr das sinnvoll? grüne steine sind doch genau so wenig wie gefrorene kugeln wert


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

Hm, irgendwie find ich das gerade in den Patchnotes nicht... wo steht das?

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html


----------



## Griese (12. Januar 2009)

Kriegt man damit Blaue Steine oder nur Grüne raus?

Werd nich ganz schlau aus dem Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

Ok, zwar läßt sich darüber nichts in den Patchnotes finden, wohl aber in den buffed-news zu denselbigen.
Die Frage wurde auch schon in den Kommentaren dazu gestellt, worauf die/der Autor(in) antwortete:



> Um es deutlicher zu machen: Grün + Kugel = Blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## freexinshadows (13. Januar 2009)

Jewelcrafting

    * Added a new recipe to convert a frozen orb and some green quality gems into several superior quality gems. 


Aus Grün + Kugel = Blau

Steht so in den Englischen Patch Notes:
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/patchnotes/...patchnotes.html

In der Deutschen Übersetzungen etwas komisch ausgedrückt


----------



## kuckif95 (13. Januar 2009)

bekommt man 1 stein raus???das wäre ja nicht der knaller wenn aber mehrer rauskommen is es ok


----------



## Griese (13. Januar 2009)

Klingt wie das Glänzende Glas aus Burning Crusade. Fand das immer recht praktisch eigentlch.


----------



## Tahngarth (13. Januar 2009)

also habs scho paar mal aufn testrealm gemacht hat immer min. 2 steine rausbekommen und au scho ab und an ein drachenauge


----------



## Toni26 (14. Januar 2009)

Tahngarth schrieb:


> also habs scho paar mal aufn testrealm gemacht hat immer min. 2 steine rausbekommen und au scho ab und an ein drachenauge


Hat das einen cd? Wenn ja wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahngarth (14. Januar 2009)

hat 20 stunden cooldown also wie das bc teil.


----------



## Espe89 (15. Januar 2009)

Find ich echt praktisch, vor allem, weil man auch so ein Drachenauge bekommen kann und die sind momentan bei uns für 400g im AH -.- 
Außerdem, was will man atm noch mit den grünen Gems? Die blue orbs gibts auch wie sand am Meer, weil die bisher wenig gebraucht werden, die Nachfrage wird aber auf jeden Fall steigen, da die Lederer für die Epic Hosenenchants nun auch einen Orb benötigen.

Finds ganz gut, die sollen wieder was wert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (16. Januar 2009)

1.) Äquivalent zu dem Glänzenden Glas aus BC
2.) Prodziert nicht nur blaue Steine, sondern auch Drachenaugen (Glänzendes Glas konnte auch Epic sein)
3.) Können auch 2 Blaue sein wie manche Leute vom Testserver bestätigen

Allerdings sollte man beachten dass der Preis für gefrorene Kugeln evtl. etwas ansteigen könnte, da in Zukunft die Tank und Melee Lederverbesserung für Hose auch ne Kugel brauchen soll ab Patch. Außerdem wird die Nachfrage durch das Transmutieren auch leicht ansteigen.


----------



## rYYn (22. Januar 2009)

dere

hab das gerstern mal gemacht und verdammt viel glück gehabt
habe 1x herbstglimmer 1x scharlach 1x monarch bekommen
zur gleichen zeit hats ein gildi versucht und nur 1x walds. und 1x zwili bekommen

also ists echt verdammt zufällig was da rauskommt an quali und stückzahl

greez


----------



## advanced08 (22. Januar 2009)

also es kommen immer blaue steine raus mit etwas glück sogar drachenauge (die sind episch ne?)

ich hatte gestern 

2xlila 1x grün

heute 2xrot 1x orange =)


----------



## rYYn (23. Januar 2009)

gestern wieder 2x monarch und 1x scharlach

greez


----------



## kuckif95 (23. Januar 2009)

gestern das 2 mal gemacht und gleich  1 drachenauge drin hat sichs ja gelohnt..


----------



## Thaielb (23. Januar 2009)

Gestern einmal hergestellt und drei blaue Steine drin gehabt. Lohnt sich also. Zumindest solange die Preise für die Kugeln nicht weiter ansteigen.


----------



## rYYn (23. Januar 2009)

schnell welche im aha kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (23. Januar 2009)

oder einfach heros gehen und marken farmen ^^


----------

